# BuildPath für externe JAR:  Problem mit CVS



## parity (30. Sep 2006)

Hi,

hmm ich hab n kleines Projekt in Eclipse erstellt und es jetzt per CVS geshared. ich verwende eine externe .jar-library. das problem ist nun, es wird auf  mehreren rechner entwickelt, und die library befindet sich in unterschiedlichen verzeichnissen bzw. discs. 
ich habe sie im build-path  des projektes hinzugefügt ... nur ist sie dort irgendwie  'hardcoded' mit laufwerks-buchstaben etc.
wenn ich auf einem anderen  rechner die CVS sourcen update, muss ich nachher immer den build-path wieder korrigieren da die library nicht gefunden wird...

wie kann ich das verhindern?
Danke


----------



## ronny (3. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

Du solltest die jars grundsätzlich IN deinem Projekt haben, die es benötigt.

Erstelle in eclipse in deinem Projekt einen einfachen Ordner z. B. "lib"...
Dort kopierst du die jars rein, die du benötigst. 
Danach klickst du mit rechter Maustaste auf das gerade reinkopierte jar und wählst:
"Build Path" -> "add to buildpath"... damit wird deine jar auf den buildpath gelegt.

Da du nun deine jars direkt in deinem Projekt hast, werden die 
auch mit über CVS geshared. Das Auswählen in den Projekteigenschaft
auf "external jars" entfällt...
Jeder, der jetzt dein Projekt auscheckt, hat automatisch alles,
was das Projekt benötigt. 

Alles andere sind nur irgendwelche Frickelein, die unnötig Zeit kosten.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Okt 2006)

ronny hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du solltest die jars grundsätzlich IN deinem Projekt haben, die es benötigt.


Eben nicht. In größeren Projekten macht man das etwas anders.
Überlicherweise gibt es ein oder mehrere 'Artifacts' Projekte die man dann einfach auschecken und referenzieren kann.


----------



## ronny (4. Okt 2006)

@Wildcard

Da stimme ich dir auf jeden Fall zu und ziehe hiermit
das Wort "grundsätzlich" aus meiner ersten Antwort zurück..

Von größeren Projekten war aber erstmal nicht die Rede...
Für kleinere Geschichten ist es imho dennoch völlig okay, wenn die 
benötigten jars bei dem Projekt liegen...


----------



## Gast (9. Okt 2006)

Ich bin hier auf eine interessante Sammlung von Java-Archiven gestossen:
http://www.jDistribution.de

Wenn das jeder z.B. auf c:/jDistribution installiert, dann können die CLASSPATHs auch "hartcodiert" sein.


----------

